
Is Historical Knowledge Philosophically Interesting? - diodorus
https://newramblerreview.com/book-reviews/philosophy/is-historical-knowledge-philosophically-interesting
======
epberry
This is the measurement problem in quantum mechanics. Attempting to write
about a historical event disturbs it. Even so, the metaphysics of history is
extremely philosophically interesting. I don't think it matters so much on
what day a given event happened or even who was responsible for it. But the
economic, cultural, and scientific conditions surrounding the event are
critical to understand and relate to our current world.

------
davy_jones
This may be interesting to philosophers, but this discussion is already 40
years old in the philosophy of history. We keep running in circles when new
books keep setting themselves off against 80 year old analytical philosophies
of history.

------
posterboy
shared history makes up a huge part of the social consciousness, so yes,
definitely philosophicly interesting.

But then, what isn't?

